# Violence at work



## bluemtn (Feb 25, 2005)

I don't know if anyone else around here has had this problem where they work, but I've heard several people at my job complain about issues dealing with being threatened and/ or assaulted while on the time clock and the management either not doing anything, or getting mean or firing, or flat out ignoring that associate(s).  Let me just say ahead of time, I can't legally say where I work, due to past issues (not from me personally) that has been brought to light, and I think are still being resolved.  Any advice will be appreciated.

Let me start from what I've heard- I can't give personal because I haven't been attacked/ assaulted (at least not yet). 1: There have been a few ladies that work back in a relatively quiet corner of the "business"- not many customers come around especially in the late evening.  There they were sexually assaulted by some guy.  They tried calling for a manager several times, but they never came by.  Luckilly, nothing real serious happened.

2: A cashier at the time had a customer strike him/ her, the male cashier got instantly fired for striking back (that I will admit was in the wrong).

3:  Most recent example just happened this week, with an associate working at a part of the business where a lot of high priced items are held.  Customer asks for one of those items, and wants to pay for it elsewhere because they don't want to pay twice.  Associate proceeds to take item to desired location, and is stopped by customer.  Customer tells asoc. to fight outside, and that there's a knife in the customers pocket with asoc.'s name all over it.
Associate turns around- still followed by customer.  Associate is able to get hold of a manager.  The manager meets them, tells associate to shut up, that he'll handle it.  Associate days later is still upset, you can see the face go red, and they admit that their blood pressure goes up when the subject is mentioned.

I would hate to see what the end result would be if something really happens- if someone either gets seriously injured, or worse.  If it was a choice between my personal safety and my job, guess what-  I will do whatever is necessary to defend myself even if it's just to call 9-1-1, forget the *insert expletive here* job.  I have already seen that several of the managers really don't care about anything but themselves and their money.


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 25, 2005)

A great many places of employment have a "zero tolerance" violence policy in place.  I just signed our yearly code of conduct and practices statement this week and the ZT policy was in there.  This has got to be the biggest mistake any company has ever made.  I understand (a little) the mindset of wanting to make it look as if they are taking a hardcore stance on violence, however, I'm not taking a beating for any company.  If I'm attacked, I'm defending myself, pure and simple.  I've expressed this to my supervisors and while they personally agree with me they'll have no choice but to fire me.  No problem.  I'll deal with that.  In my eyes zero tolerance in the work place is no better than zero tolerance in schools.  Those that are most likely going to be the victim of violence are those that are most concerned with dealing with potential repercussions of their actions, thereby causing them to actually have to weigh the benefit of defending themselves against taking potentially deadly damage.  Those that are most likely to be the aggressor are far less likely to care what the repercussions are in the first place.  Sounds like you may want to contact a regional supervisor with your concerns.

As for the number 2 item on your list... a customer has NO right to strike an employee of any organization.  In my view the cashier had plenty of right to strike back in defense.  You shouldn't lose your basic human right to life for a paycheck.


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 25, 2005)

I've been considering contacting (or convincing those involved into doing so) the higher- ups.  To a certain degree I agree with the zero tolerance- however, just as person A shouldn't go around bashing knees in, neither should person B at whim- that is where (for example) management comes in to make sure that situation never arises.  In todays society, things are more likely to go further than anticipated.  Person B starts beating up A- A gets better hand and gets carried away= lawsuits waiting to happen+ jailtime or worse.  People should become better informed on such issues if they plan on becoming a supervisor of somesort (like a principal or whatever).


----------



## TonyM. (Feb 26, 2005)

Please tell us where you work so we can NEVER go there and or write disapproving letters to the management.
BTW, zero tolerance has to aply to the customers also or management are a bunch of weenie hypocrits and prostitutes.
P.S. I know it's redundant calling chain store owners prostitutes. I just enjoy saying it.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 26, 2005)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> <snip>
> 
> Let me start from what I've heard- I can't give personal because I haven't been attacked/ assaulted (at least not yet). 1: There have been a few ladies that work back in a relatively quiet corner of the "business"- not many customers come around especially in the late evening. _*There they were sexually assaulted by some guy. They tried calling for a manager several times, but they never came by. Luckilly, nothing real serious happened.*_
> 
> ...


 I have emphasized some talking points in your original post.

 First - you say that the women were sexually assaulted and then thank god that nothing serious happened.  If the women were sexually assaulted, then something serious did happen - more than once.  They were attacked and nobody is doing anything about it and it's unreported.  This IS serious.

 Second - a company who devalues their employees in such a fashion should be reported to the department of fair labor.

 Third - I wouldn't hesitate to tell a company like this where to go and exactly what they could do with their job, nor would I hesitate (should I have some hard-to-believe reason to saty) to call 911 OR defend myself.  Why stand up for a company that wouldn't stand up for me?  Screw 'em.

 My advice would be ... RUN, DON'T WALK, RUN IN THE OTHER DIRECTION AND GET A DIFFERENT JOB.  RUN, DON'T WALK, TO THE NEAREST PRESS AND EXPOSE THEM.  RUN, DON'T WALK, TO THE DEPARTMENT OF FAIR LABOR PRACTICES AND REPORT THEM AS WELL AND ENCOURAGE EVERYONE ELSE WHO CLAIMS TO BE VICTIMS OF THIS COMPANY'S POOR PRACTICES TO DO THE SAME.

 Too bad y'all aren't union.


----------



## Tgace (Feb 26, 2005)

Which WalMart do you work at......? :shrug:


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Feb 26, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I have emphasized some talking points in your original post.
> 
> First - you say that the women were sexually assaulted and then thank god that nothing serious happened. *If the women were sexually assaulted, then something serious did happen - more than once. They were attacked and nobody is doing anything about it and it's unreported. This IS serious.*
> 
> ...


I was thinking some similar things when I read your post, and I highlighted some of shesulsa's reply I think are very important.  

Sexual assault is not "OK" and something DID happen.  

And, as tgace said, I was also wondering what Wal-Mart this is...?


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Amazing how so many people, myself included, automatically thought "Wal-mart" when this came up.  Wonder why.


----------



## Tgace (Feb 26, 2005)

I used to work off-duty/uniform security details at our local one...seems like I had more fights, chases, *******s to deal with there than I did at my regular job.


----------



## PragmaticMartialArtist (Feb 28, 2005)

Keep a journal of what happens at work. Details, details and more details. Docuemnt, dates, names, times, where, how and what management did or did not do.  Then contact an attorney.  Seek out those attorneys who will provide initial consulation free or for a very small amount.  Employment laws vary from state to state.

How do you hurt management the most to effect change.  Answer,  in the pocketbook.


----------



## Jerry (Feb 28, 2005)

> 1: There have been a few ladies that work back in a relatively quiet corner of the "business"- not many customers come around especially in the late evening. There they were sexually assaulted by some guy. They tried calling for a manager several times, but they never came by.


 Document the complaint each time, then sue the company in question for a hostile work environment, as the management has done nothing to prevent it. Also, press charges of sexual assault against the customers in question.

In the event that you are using "assault" here to mean "sexual battery", skip straight to having the customer arrested and pressing charges.



> 2: A cashier at the time had a customer strike him/ her, the male cashier got instantly fired for striking back (that I will admit was in the wrong).


 Depends on a lot not mentioned here. If the casher was attacked, he certainly has a legal right to protect himself from injury.



> 3: Most recent example just happened this week, with an associate working at a part of the business where a lot of high priced items are held. Customer asks for one of those items, and wants to pay for it elsewhere because they don't want to pay twice. Associate proceeds to take item to desired location, and is stopped by customer. Customer tells asoc. to fight outside, and that there's a knife in the customers pocket with asoc.'s name all over it.


Contact the police immediately, aggrivated assault is a felony. If the employee took this threat seriously (IOW, believed that the customer had a knife and was about to use it), he would be justified in pulling a firearm or other weapon in most states. Certainly the person committing thwe assault needs to be arrested.



> Associate turns around- still followed by customer. Associate is able to get hold of a manager. The manager meets them, tells associate to shut up, that he'll handle it. Associate days later is still upset, you can see the face go red, and they admit that their blood pressure goes up when the subject is mentioned.


 Demand proof of what action was taken by the company. If they cannot show reasonable action, sue them for creating a hostile work environment.



> I will do whatever is necessary to defend myself even if it's just to call 9-1-1, forget the *insert expletive here* job. I have already seen that several of the managers really don't care about anything but themselves and their money.


 And if you are fired for protecting a basic legal right; I suggest suing the company.



> If I'm attacked, I'm defending myself, pure and simple. I've expressed this to my supervisors and while they personally agree with me they'll have no choice but to fire me. No problem. I'll deal with that.


 Again, I would recommend that this is easy grounds for a lawsuit. It is not possible for a company to remove a protected right as a condition of employment.


----------



## Yossarian75 (Feb 28, 2005)

In the UK(I imagine its the same in the US) an employer has a legal obligation to provide a safe working enviroinment. Sue them!


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 28, 2005)

If something happens to you personally you could indeed sue.  My personal thoughts is that you are better off finding another job.  Even if you take a pay cut, what is your personal safety and peace of mind worth?


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Feb 28, 2005)

Working for an employer is a social contract.  If the employer gives me conditions of employment that I don't want to live with, i'll break that contract and make a contract with an employer I can deal with.  It's really that simple.  As far as defending myself at work, i'm prepared to use any level of force necessary to do that.  Of course i'm a police officer, so my employer doesn't frown on that.....yet.  There are idiots in this society that want to make people in my job just as powerless as a Wal-Mart employee dealing with an irrate customer.  When that happens, i'll do something else and society can fend for itself.


----------



## Baytor (Mar 1, 2005)

Here's some resources you may want to look into. There's no reason for you to put up with an unsafe work environment.

http://members.aol.com/endwpv/ Workplace Violence 101

http://www.ojp.usdoj.gov/bjs/abstract/wv96.htm DoJ Workplace Violence Statistics

http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/violcont.html study by National Institute of Occupational Safety and Health


----------



## OC Kid (Mar 2, 2005)

We're going through that right now. Guy seems to be Bi polar or something..just goes off. Just threatened one of our leads.

Complained to 1st level management. They wouldnt do anything..So elevated it and wrote a written complaint and contacted safety( We have our own safety dept).
Now after about 2 weeks something is starting to happen..But the guy is still around and is still a little scarey....


----------

